
Wearable Tech: An evolving or dying trend? - somya
http://swarmnyc.com/whiteboard/wearable-tech-evolving-dying-trend/
======
DiabloD3
To strictly answer the question in the headline, as in, is it an evolving or a
dying trend? Yes. The answer is yes.

What ends up being the wearable tech that becomes so ubiquitous that even
Indians and Chinese regularly wear it (similar to how they regularly own cell
phones now, something that was considered impossible even 5 years ago), will
be different and very removed from what we have today.

